# TFTP Server



## vnaveen198 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I have Freebsd 4.10 insalled on my Server. I had enabled TFTP server on this.

My server is not listening to port 69. 
I had run `netstat --listen` and below is the output...How can I make my server to listen port 69?


```
bash-2.05b# netstat --listen
Active Internet connections
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q  Local Address          Foreign Address        (state)
tcp4       0      2  jsink.telnet           test-serv.test  2083  ESTABLISHED
udp4       0      0  jsink.790              jsink.1023             
udp4       0      0  jsink.661              jsink.1023             
udp4       0      0  jsink.951              jsink.1023             
udp4       0      0  jsink.662              jsink.1023             
udp4       0      0  jsink.1015             jsink.1023             
Active UNIX domain sockets
Address  Type   Recv-Q Send-Q    Inode     Conn     Refs  Nextref Addr
e8765dc0 dgram       0      0        0 e8726f00        0 e8765d20
e8765d20 dgram       0      0        0 e8726f00        0 e8765e60
e8765e60 dgram       0      0        0 e8726f00        0 e8765f00
e8765f00 dgram       0      0        0 e8726f00        0        0
e8726f00 dgram       0      0 e8722300        0 e8765dc0        0 /var/run/log
bash-2.05b#
```



Thanks in Advance...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 26, 2010)

tftp is usually run by inetd(8).  It won't be listening until something asks for it.

(PS: $omgitsold FreeBSD 4.10, didn't say how you enabled it, did you mean sockstat -l?)


----------



## AndyUKG (Nov 26, 2010)

As mentioned it requires inetd be configured correctly. Did you try googling for a how to on this? ie something like this:

http://onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2003/06/05/FreeBSD_Basics.html


----------

